# johnboyberwick ganges, reggio and messina



## charlie ro2 (Apr 20, 2015)

I am trying to get in contact with johnboyberwick because it appears we served on HMS Ganges,Reggio and Messina at exactly the same times 

I have left messages but not sure if I have used the messaging facility here correctly

David Charles


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

On behalf of the 'SN Moderating Team', welcome aboard David.

I have moved your post to the Looking for Old Shipmates forum where you will hopefully stand a better chance of finding your shipmate. Good luck (Thumb)


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

A warm welcome aboard from the Philippines. Please enjoy all this great site has to offer


----------

